# Help me understand the Macro lens, please



## jbcal (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi. I have a Canon EOS 40D with the "standard" Canon 28-135mm lens. I am interested in shooting bugs, flower buds, flower petals  and other tiny stuff. I am unsure as to whether or not I need a macro lens because I'm finding, for example on Amazon, Canon 50mm macro lenses for $104 - $300 and I don't see the benefit in buying a "macro" lens if my current lens is 28mm - 135mm. What is the benefit of having the 50mm lens exactly?

Also, where do you suggest I shop for a new lens? I'm not against a used lens, but I do prefer new.

If my understanding of the 50mm lens being "macro" is not correct, then please correct me and feel free to suggest the lens I should be looking to buy for what I want to shoot.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiller (Apr 23, 2013)

It's all about how close you can get to your subject while still allowing your lens to focus. Dedicated macro lenses can focus onto subjects much closer than your lens can, which means the subject will full up more of the frame.

For insect shooting, most people prefer longer than the 50. Most canon users go with the Canon 100mm macro. There are other options as well, such as the Tamron 90mm. Almost all macro lenses today can achieve what's called. 1:1 magnification, which means your picture will show the life size of the insect.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 23, 2013)

Go set your lens to 50mm and try to shoot a coin.  Keep getting closer and closer.  The closer you are to the subject, the larger the magnification.  Eventually you cant get any closer because you cant focus.  A macro lens will enable you get even closer and and able to focus.  It will be able to take a picture of an object that is as big as your sensor and fill up the whole frame (1:1 macro).


----------



## jbcal (Apr 23, 2013)

Tiller said:


> It's all about how close you can get to your subject while still allowing your lens to focus. Dedicated macro lenses can focus onto subjects much closer than your lens can, which means the subject will full up more of the frame.
> 
> For insect shooting, most people prefer longer than the 50. Most canon users go with the Canon 100mm macro. There are other options as well, such as the Tamron 90mm. Almost all macro lenses today can achieve what's called. 1:1 magnification, which means your picture will show the life size of the insect.



Thank you!


----------



## jbcal (Apr 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Go set your lens to 50mm and try to shoot a coin.  Keep getting closer and closer.  The closer you are to the subject, the larger the magnification.  Eventually you cant get any closer because you cant focus.  A macro lens will enable you get even closer and and able to focus.  It will be able to take a picture of an object that is as big as your sensor and fill up the whole frame (1:1 macro).



I'll try this. Thank you!


----------



## Juga (Apr 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Go set your lens to 50mm and try to shoot a coin. Keep getting closer and closer. The closer you are to the subject, the larger the magnification. Eventually you cant get any closer because you cant focus. A macro lens will enable you get even closer and and able to focus. It will be able to take a picture of an object that is as big as your sensor and fill up the whole frame (1:1 macro).



jbcal, you can also use 'close-up' filters but from my time using them on my 50mm they just make the image soft no matter how small an aperture you set.


----------

